

Quora Is On A Quest For Users With Its New Embeddable Quotes - relation
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/quora-embeddable-quotes/

======
tommoor
Seems like a clever growth feature and could be huge for spreading the Quora
brand in a similar way to YouTube, the answers on Quora are invariable
excellent too.

